# Help with shelves to put media equipment



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nope, unless you properly frame out the opening you're not going to get what you're after. The idea is a header catches the load from the top part of what you remove and transfers it out to the ends and down the beefed up studs. No real way to get around what it requires.

That said you could always do something like create a floating shelf/box and put the gear in it. And then hide the cabling up to the TV inside the wall. They sell kits to do this. The important thing to note is you cannot just run the AC power cord down inside the wall cavity. You either put a new AC box up behind the TV or you get an in-wall extender that does it. The video and audio cables can go straight through without connectors.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

How about just hiding the Receiver and PS3 in a Closet, then running a Dinky Link Remote Eye to it?
Of course, you need to be able to run one HDMI Cable and one Cat5 Cable to the TV.
Picture of the Room?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I did this one here for a Customer:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

The Receiver, Cable-Box etc. are behind the Mirror-Door inside a Closet.


----------



## handyman_squire (Aug 5, 2012)

Just thought I would update this, I decided to build a floating shelf that turned out pretty nice. I will post pictures when I get home from work tonight. Thanks for the help!


----------

